# Oliver-Beaut. Golden Ret. Mix at KY Shelter in Danger!!!!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I saw him yesterday and emailed the KY rescue about him.


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

I have a house but would need help to transport


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a beautiful boy. I hope someone can save him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Farley*

Farley:

Please call and e- mail the shelter and I think Freida will be able to help you with transport. Also, there are people on Petfinder that could probably help and also on this forum. Hope you adopt Oliver! He is in danger-all the big dogs are!!!!


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

Done...I'll let you know what they say!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes..*

Yes.. Please let me know. You can e-mail me-I am checking that all day!!
[email protected]


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

Okay. Oliver was already picked up by Grand Rescue(?). I'll contact them in case they need a foster but at least he is safe for now  Yeah!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Farleyrock's*

Farleyrocks:

That is great news!! Can't remember where GRRAND is!!

Hope you can foster for them!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Wonderful news!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Way to GO Farley!!! NorCal Pack sends ya big roooooooooos!!!!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Wonderful news...............Can only say RooooooooWhoooo.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great news!!


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

No word from the rescue so they must have room  I am sending the shelter my vet info and references so if there is another- I will be all set up!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Farley*

Farley:

That is great you are going to foster for someone.

Are you a foster for GRROM?


----------

